# QC gear box



## kd4gij (Oct 6, 2012)

Picked up a gear box for my 101.07403 Craftsman lathe. Got it pulled apaart cleand up. Painted it wil start putting it back together tommarow. replaced the bushings while it was apart.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 7, 2012)

KD,
Got any pics?  When you add this gearbox is it a direct fit or will you have to build adaptors to get it to work.  The reason I am asking is because I am not very familiar with sears lathes so I am kind of in the blind.  If it is a direct bolt on, was it offered as an option or will it make the lathe into a different model that was available as a complete unit.  I am very interested in add on gear sets because I would like to add them to my HF 5980 mill.lathe/drill.  That machine is lacking any kind of power anything and has a limited speeds selection.  A QC gear box would be the cats meowww.  Thanks for the thought.
Bob


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2012)

The gear box was an option for my lathe. There was also outher models sold with the quick change. s this is a direct bolt on for my lathe. I will post some before and after pic's once it is installed.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 7, 2012)

Bob,

To answer your Model Number question, adding the correct Atlas (Craftsman) QCGB to a 12X36 101.07403 effectively turns it into a 101.27440. However, the same kit fits eleven more models from 101.07360 through 101.07402 and I'm not exactly sure what you would call one of them after the conversion. For example, the 101.0736X and 101.0738X models lack power cross feed and Atlas apparently never made (Sears never sold) those 8 models with a QC as they were discontinued several years before the first QC was offered.  Same comment would apply to 101.07400 through 101.07402.

KD4GIJ,

Did you by any chance get an installation manual when you bought the kit? Reason I ask is that there were two kits offered. And the only one that anyone I know of has come up with the manual on is 101.201451. Its front page say it fits 101.27580 and 101.27590 (Atlas 3982 and 3983), the so-called Commercial models. A question that has come up more than once on the Atlas_Craftsman group over on Yahoo is what's the difference between the two models or how do you tell from the box what it will fit.

Robert D


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 8, 2012)

wa5cab


No I did not get a manuel with it. I have a copy ofthe manuel for the 101.27440 witch has the instruction for using the QC and parts diagram. I know the handles for the selectors is the way to tell them apart. also the newer one has a clutch on the lead screw. most of the parts are the same the 2 housings have different part #
Bouth QCGB's apeir in the 1960 craftsman tool catalog.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 8, 2012)

OK.  I guess that I will have to keep looking for the earlier QC manual.  I knew about the handles, housing (the late headstock housing is flat on the front) and lack of clutch.  But someone the other day asked on the Atlas_Craftsman Yahoo group whether the comment about the tumbler compound gear having to be changed out as the later QC manual says and at first no one really knew.  Then someone thought through what would happen if it wasn't and said why the consequences of not changing it could be "undesirable".  There's also the question that someone asked once about whether or not you have to cut off the lead screw and if so how much.  

I think I have that catalog.  I'll take a look.

Robert D.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 8, 2012)

That was me asking about the tumbler gear. I new what the washer on the one for the QC was for. I was needing to know if the tooth count was the same.Once that was confermed I made a washer for my gear. Witch worked out fine. Has enybody called Clausing to see if thay have a coppy of the manual. I have read tomaney different apinions on it the newer box fit the older models so I made shure I got the older one .


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I got the QCGB all cleaned up and painted and installed. Now I need to find the gear covers and a 40t &48t change gears.


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 10, 2012)

thats going to be a nice addition
steve


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 10, 2012)

It occurred to me right after sending that that I was probably talking to the person whom I had mentioned.  

I discovered later that the late 12" Change Gear models also use the compound gear with the washer. 

You will want the gear cover.  Unfortunately, I don't have any early parts.  But don't stand at the end of the machine with the change gears engaged and turn the machine on the first time after oiling the gears!!

Robert D.


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 12, 2012)

kd4gij said:


> Well I got the QCGB all cleaned up and painted and installed. Now I need to find the gear covers and a 40t &48t change gears.



Lookin' good....   i am looking at several NON QCGB Models and also a 101.07402  WITH  a  QCGB   old and a bit grungy but working and no broken teeth
seller wants $ 600    and i can get a nice Non GB unit for 300 but would need to add the GB...which i will have to do.  what wou do if you were me ???
Thanks
joe


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2012)

Adding a QCGB will run $500- $600. So if the one with it isn't compleatley wore out that is the way to go.


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 13, 2012)

kd4gij said:


> Adding a QCGB will run $500- $600. So if the one with it isn't compleatley wore out that is the way to go.



Holy schmoley  i upgraded a south bend model B (long power & cross power but no QCGB)  to a model A ( with QCGB )  and it cost me $400+/-  for the GB, Lead screw,  and required stud gears to make it correct w/ the attached    threadwex chart

the ways have no grooving that i can detect    it has a steady rest and a 3 jaw Chuck....that's it   does $ 595.00  seem like a fair price if everything works as it is suposed to ???   i will strip it, clean it replace anything that needs it re paint it.  what will it's value be then ???   I will invest about 70 hours plus paint, etc.  it will look like showroom and work correctly...   would i be able to re-coup my total investment allowing $ 10.00 p/hr for my time ?
i have done Logans and soutbend units and it pays me for my time at that rate.   This is my hobby and I enjoy it but i am not familiar with the market for Atlas / Sears units and i would want to be married to it


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 14, 2012)

joebiplane said:


> Holy schmoley i upgraded a south bend model B (long power & cross power but no QCGB) to a model A ( with QCGB ) and it cost me $400+/- for the GB, Lead screw, and required stud gears to make it correct w/ the attached threadwex chart
> 
> the ways have no grooving that i can detect it has a steady rest and a 3 jaw Chuck....that's it does $ 595.00 seem like a fair price if everything works as it is suposed to ??? i will strip it, clean it replace anything that needs it re paint it. what will it's value be then ??? I will invest about 70 hours plus paint, etc. it will look like showroom and work correctly... would i be able to re-coup my total investment allowing $ 10.00 p/hr for my time ?
> i have done Logans and soutbend units and it pays me for my time at that rate. This is my hobby and I enjoy it but i am not familiar with the market for Atlas / Sears units and i would want to be married to it




  That would be pushing it. Atleast around here. Inprestine shape and all of the extras. Steddy & folowl rest taper att. Atlas\Craftsman lathe tend to be worth more parted out than whole. For persanel use it is a great deal to turn a profit not so much. Just my 2 cents. Now your locatind may be a better market than mine.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 14, 2012)

For the gear cover, you could make a new one, either temporary or permanent, out of some ABS sheet. The motorcycle stereo shown was made from ABS from 1/16" to 1/4" thick, welded together with methylene chloride, available from your plastics supplier.



The top piece was made from 3/16" stock, bent by heating with a hot air gun. The methylene chloride dissolves the plastic so that it melts and flows into the other piece. You just need to hold it in place for a minute and it will stay. It will be a bit flexible for a while, but will harden up to become one solid piece. Where needed, a section can be thickened by welding on one or more slabs of plastic.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: QC gear box and which to buy*

Joe,

You may have already concluded whatever deal you decided to make so I apologize for commenting so late. But I just finished our federal income tax return for 2011, which had to be done by tomorrow.

There was a time when eBay was a good place to research typical costs for things like QCGB's for Atlas lathes. Since the current management took over in 2008, they have made a lot of unfriendly changes including not being able to look back more than 60 days. However, in that (60 day) time frame there have been about five GB's either listed or sold. Prices have run from $255 to $513 (the latter included the reversing tumbler assembly (which you probably wouldn't need) and the gear covers (which you would). 

Anyway, if you have nothing to start with, it matters what else comes with the machine. If I were starting from scratch I would be inclined to buy two, basing the choice on one of the lathes being in the nicest condition of the bunch and the other having the most of all of the accessories that were made for the machine and that didn't for the most part come with the first one. And then sell off the excess. So with those that are currently in your sights, that would probably be the one that already has the QCGB plus the nicest looking one of the others that has the most accessories that don't come with the first one. 

One other comment - although a good 6" 3-jaw and the original 8" 4-jaw are about the minimum chuck requirements for a decent 12" Atlas setup, I wouldn't give those too much weight in choosing the second machine. Chucks are fairly plentiful. Whereas things like steady and especially follow rests, collet and milling attachments, taper attachments and tool post grinders, and specialty tailstocks and turret attachments aren't. Bought individually, all of those will usually be listed for much higher than their prorated share of a package deal. 

Robert D.


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wa5cab is right on the money.

Buying two to make one is a very good strategy that can result in the nicest possible setup at very little cost. 
I love buying clapped-out machine tools for cheap when they include all the accessories and tooling, to complete that pristine but bare lathe i bought a few months before.


----------

